# How "far back" do you go...



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sitting here on the S scale site and got to wondering how many of you/us go back and look at previous posts. I just went back to the "last" page and saw that members were still ripping Reckers apart for various problems...but hilarious anyway. 

So...do any of you go back and reread posts from 2-3 years ago??? :appl:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I have if it pertains to something specific I might be researching.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

daveh219,
I have done that before also.

Usually I find threads that I contributed to, and wonder where I learned to type and spell, LOL. 

I think I am learning to proof-read before I hit enter.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nope, never do...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When I do a search old ones will pop up. I do not go looking for them.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, good ole' Reckers....wonder whatever happened to him...has anyone ever found out? He was a great contributor here and is sorely missed. I'd feel comfortable saying that Flyernut has definitely picked up the slack left by Reckers. There's a guy who knows and sees all, and has a big heart to help those of us in need. Go ahead F.N. take your bow, you've earned it!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Ahhhhhh, good ole' Reckers....wonder whatever happened to him...has anyone ever found out? He was a great contributor here and is sorely missed. I'd feel comfortable saying that Flyernut has definitely picked up the slack left by Reckers. There's a guy who knows and sees all, and has a big heart to help those of us in need. Go ahead F.N. take your bow, you've earned it!!


You're too kind.. And I can't take the bow, there's too many good guys here to single any one out.. But thanks for the kind words.. I'm humbled, being compared to reckers....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers stopped in not this past christmas but the last 12/25/2014.

Said this 12/22/14, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26016

Then he has yet to come back, at least not logged in since, no Merry christmas this year. :smokin:

Old Reckers said he got to the point where it was no fun working on the layout any more, the table sits just like he left it. I think he said it was taking up time too. 

One day he might come back.....I miss some of our debates.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

After he went MIA I searched the internet for him.
I thought maybe he won it big on the ponies and was traveling the world.

I searched all over and came up with nothing.

Then one day I was going through my favorite sellers list on e bay and realized that even though I never bought from him I saved his handle (name) there.
I searched his handle and saw that he was recently active buying clothes or something.

I sent him a message and he replied back telling me what I said above. I asked him if something pissed him off here on the site and he said no. It just got to the point where it was not any fun working on the layout so he was taking a rest.
The layout rests in a state of suspended animation , just like he left it, tools in the same spot everything in the same spot just waiting for him to continue.

It has been a LONNnnnnnng rest! :smokin:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a flippin' shame about Reckers. He was an interesting guy and always helpful.
I just can't imagine going cold turkey on my layout. Rarely a day goes by that I'm not brainstorming something cool to add or rework. 
Different strokes, right?
Bob


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

FWIW, I enter search word, read them all, age makes no difference...and only if not avail, come back to ask.

But then, am anal too...but so much is around, we take the time to look...gotta love it.


----------

